# feel brake in shifter



## kajesi (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a 2006 GTO - automatic. When I depress the brake, I can feel a thump in the shifter. When I purchased it, this was not happening. I was having problems with the rotors and took it in to the dealer to have them fixed. This is when the problem started occuring. They replaced the shifter solenoid. They said they called GM and they were told this was normal. As previously stated, it was not doing it prior to having it serviced. Is this true or am I being fed a line? I have looked and researched, and have not found any information relating to this type of issue. Thanks for any help or input.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

First, welcome to the Forum.
Second, Feeling a thump in your shifter when applying the brake is not normal. Did they adjust your handbrake, if so maybe too tight? If this problem started after new rotors were installed it's a good bet the problem is in that area. They should be concentrating on the brake pad area. Judging by your description, there is a high spot, maybe the rotors aren't secured tight enough, even a cracked shoe that when contact is first made something either jumps or shifts. 

Replacing that solenoid makes no sense they are replacing parts hoping to correct it by process of elimination. After they replaced the solenoid they called GM and say its normal? :confused They are befuddled and are feeding you BS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

There should be a click from the shifter when you step on the brakes and the car is in park, it's called the shift lock. It prevents the car from being taken out of park when the key it not in, it's a safety/security. 

with that said, if something changed when they worked on the car from what you say, maybe something got altered or shifted. I'm not familiar with how the auto shifter is setup on the GTO, but it's something to think about.


----------

